# Vinyl-coated Wire Shelving Cage



## lilyvalley (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi all! I've been researching various do-it-yourself cages (we want a big cage for the ratties we plan to bring home, and if I can build it myself to save money that can then be used for toys, fleece, etc., that's my plan). So far, the vinyl-coated wire shelving cages I'm seeing seem to be the most in line with what I want to build, and with my skillset. 

I've sketched out some rough plans, and while I realize the cage will be heavy, I'm confident that I'll be able to lift it out of the underbed storage tub that will serve as the base so that I can give it a thorough cleaning every week. I'm looking at something that is 32 inches wide, 16 inches deep, and 48 inches tall. I'll use another piece of shelving for the lid (hinged with zip ties and clamped closed with bolt snaps), and smaller pieces of shelving, covered in easy-to-remove fleece, for interior ledges/shelves (probably three interior ledges/shelves). When my mom passed away last year, my daughters and I inherited her sewing machine. I have basic sewing skills, and she was a master seamstress with the Cadillac of sewing machines. So far, I've been too intimdated by the machine to really put it to use, so my daughters and I are excited to use it to make things for our ratties.

But before I head to the home improvement store to buy 36 feet of wire shelving, I wanted to see if anyone here has built a cage this way, and/or if anyone has any thoughts on it. Thanks so much!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/

I have the F-430HR from the above link that measures 30" x 18" x 48", all in PVC coated wire. It's big, but I can lift it just fine. It's a great size and even though most people prefer powder coated wire to PVC, I don't mind it one bit and I haven't run into any issues with chewing.

What is your budget? I find that it's often worth it to just buy a nice cage because both materials and time are expensive and a good manufactured cage will last ten times as long as homemade.

As far as sewing toys and liners, it's very easy. I also inherited a sewing machine and I'm not really great at it. If you can make a pillow, you can sew anything you need for your rats. It's super simple!

And last, but not least... welcome to the forum!


----------

